# Awwh. ^__^



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

She was doing this for ages to the other bird. I couldn't stop laughing and the other bird was getting ticked off, cus she was pulling it but still let her continue to do it. :lol:











Scratch me! 











Does anyone else's bird do this? Well I'll explain what it is first - whenever I scratch the side of her head she does what it looks like yawning but it's not yawning cus she only does it when I scratch there. :blink: Sorry it's a bit blurry I took the pic close up, it's hard to take a pic while giving the bird their scratch, spoilt bird!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

lol-they're cute! 
Mine does that too. It is acctually a yawn that you're generating. You're hitting their yawn spot (by her ears) and that's why..


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Goes to show how much I know about 'tiels, lol! 

I can't wait until they are old enough to mate and have babies. :clap:


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

those are adorable, even know it is a yawn it looks more like if she could talk she'd be saying " ooo that feals good" lol


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

Aww very cute .


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

cute pictures


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

They are very cute, and must like each other very much!  It looks like love!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are so cute


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thankiess.









New ones:



















I love the color of Mali!


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

Aww! Very pretty tiels!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

All the pics are very cute, they are lovely colours


----------

